# Lcd and other boards value



## Surplusmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone- My first post !

Just wondering how these type of boards (got lots and lots) would be valued,
perhaps using a price list like boardsort, etc.

Photo one is displays, they look like ok electronic scrap to me.

Photo two is a digital phone board with reverse.

Photo three is also from a phone, it is the dreaded brown on one side but, still is a very light board with over 100 palladium thick film resistors.

This is the kind of stuff to sell outright.
Thanks !


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 14, 2011)

If you use pliers and take the LCD panels off the boards in photo 3,
you should see a nice gold covered board. 8) 

You just have to straighten out some metal tabs with the pliers
and the LCD's come right off.


----------



## Surplusmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Glorycloud
I have hundreds of these and was planning to just let the lcd's get 
scrapped too, I was guessing that the lcds would be compariable in price
to the telecom board ?


----------



## Surplusmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

By that I mean the entire lcd assembly as pictured


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2011)

did you remove some of the solder mask to see if all the traces were gold plated? there may be more value to these boards than you realize.


----------



## Surplusmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Glorycolud and Geo are correct - a few twists of the pliers reveals a pretty darn good little board.
Any opinions on the grey blue rubbery connector strips ,how are they conductive to the lcd assembly ?
Or the lcd glass LCD assemblies, any value to these, I have spoken to a rep. who said that they have cobalt in them but it was not worth the effort for recovery. 
Much Thanks -


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 15, 2011)

I just throw the short connector cable pieces in with my other ribbon cable. My local scrap yard has been paying $0.70/pound for that and my multi-insulated copper wire.

Edit to add:

Now that I wrote that I realize you may be referring to the rubber strips that get the data from the little green board to the actual screen. I've been throwing those in the trash but have often wondered what is embedded in the rubber to carry the data from the board to the lcd screen itself. I've tried to peel them apart bur haven't found any hidden gold or even copper wires in them.


----------



## Surplusmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Gold4mike - for the info about the copper ribbon data cable,
good scrap value. So you just mix the flat stuff up with the regular
wire small diameter copper wire and get the same price for all ?
I will start folding some in on my next scrap run.

As to the bluish rubbery connectors from the driver board bus to the glass edge of the lcd and, how in the hell it transmits a lot of data through it,
I think I have gathered that it contains suspended PMs micro-encapusulated
into beads that are embedded into the strip ?

Clear as mud-


----------



## qst42know (Dec 16, 2011)

This company molds just such conductive rubber compounds. The conductive additives vary according to their description.

http://www.daprorubber.com/conductive-rubber-gaskets.aspx


----------



## Surplusmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Great , Thanks !


----------

